# I am starting a kidcore island, which villagers should I get?



## KK Ketchup (Apr 6, 2021)

Hello I am kind of new and am starting an island with a kidcore theme. I am in desperate need of help finding the right villagers. Any way you can help? Sorry if this is in the wrong thread.


----------



## Aquilla (Apr 6, 2021)

I have an island with a similar theme! Here’s who lives on my island who have a very playful/ colourful theme (themselves and their houses!):
Chrissy
Francine
Scoot
Étoile
Kidcat
Stitches
Audie

Furthermore, I made a list with villagers I like who fit my theme using an animal crossing app. I’ll insert some screenshots below.
I can highly recommend Tangy, Bob, Willow and Ketchup as well because they are so colourful! I wish I could have more than 10 villagers - there are so many I love!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 6, 2021)

Obviously Kid Cat! Stitches would be cool too


----------



## PeachTea04 (Apr 6, 2021)

Joey the cute yellow duckie! and Dom XD


----------



## amemome (Apr 6, 2021)

Sydney has a pastel-themed wood-block interior (images from the animal crossing wiki) and I think that might fit with the kidcore theme!

She's a purple Normal Koala.


----------



## Bluebellie (Apr 6, 2021)

Stinky ( acts like a kid. Wears a head underwear).

Kid cat ( the name says it all)
Stitches ( a cute teddy bear for a kid island)
Apple ( looks like a toddler)
Axel (has a kid house)
Bob
Broccolo ( looks kid like and has kid like house)

Candi (bright fun colored, and kids love candy)

Cookie (same reason as above)

Dizzy (has a kid house interior)
Filbert (looks kid like and has kid interior)

These are some


----------



## azurill (Apr 6, 2021)

For a kidcore island I would go with 

Stitches - bear cube
Joey - duck 
Ketchup- duck 
Dizzy - elephant 
Apple - hamster 
Chrissy- bunny 
Sydney- Koala 
Lolly- cat 
Peanut - squirrel 
Lily or Henry- frog


----------



## Raven_ (Apr 6, 2021)

ketchup - a peppy duck
stitches - a lazy bear cub
julian - smug horse that resembles an unicorn
hamlet - jock hamster


----------



## Kirbyz (Apr 6, 2021)

all the ones everyone has stated above, id also like to recommend biskit!! he’s such a kid, he’s so fun and completely adorable!! he reminds me of a playful child haha


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Apr 6, 2021)

Hey, I may be misunderstanding kidcore somewhat but i included some villagers that just look kiddy, even if they are not bright colors. The list is based on what villagers I like, plus I tried to include a few that had not been suggested too much.

Jock- stinky, hamlet or mac
Sisterly - Ursala, Tammy, hazel
Lazy - Rex, Dizzy, broccolo
Peppy - Nibbles, apple, merry
Normal - Megan, Deena, Alice 
Smug - Graham, Rodney, Toby - not everyone has the Sanrio cards, I know, so putting julian too as an alternative 
Snooty - Judy, Eloise, mint (her house exterior is very pretty)
Cranky - (doesn’t seem to fit in on a kid island, honestly but if needed/ wanted) Cyd, Cyrano, Vladimir


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Apr 6, 2021)

Here are the villagers that personally give off child-like vibes to me. :3 I gave multiples for each personality type for more options, so hopefully, this isn't overwhelming.   

Normal: Caroline, Sydney, Sylvana, Bea
Peppy: Cheri, Bluebear, Bunnie, Cookie
Snooty: Judy, Mint
Sisterly: Tammy, Mira, Pashmina
Jock: Rudy, Bill, Hamlet
Lazy: Stitches, Pudge, Punchy, Bob, Wade, Walker
Smug: Graham, Henry, Huck
Cranky: honestly, most of them give off stereotypical cranky old man vibes... Static gives off edgy teenager vibes.


----------



## mayor.lauren (Apr 6, 2021)

FroggyCrossing on Youtube posted a video of her opinions of good animals to match a bunch of different themes. I also am doing a kidcore island, so I took a screenshot of that part of the video. All credit goes to her!


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 6, 2021)

Stitches, Sidney, and a totally underrated villager perfect for kidcore is Hornsby! His house not so much but him as a villager is perfect with his color and personality.

Also there’s Bob, Cookie, Kody, Walker and Tutu are also great villagers!


----------



## jeni (Apr 6, 2021)

trying to think off less obvious ones, i came up with pudge, hopkins, scoot, rudy, pietro, judy, megan, dom, teddy, dizzy and gayle. they're not all in-your-face kidcore but i think they'd go cute with the theme! otherwise the superhero and sanrio villagers are always a safe bet, and everyone else's suggestions are great


----------



## Marte (Apr 6, 2021)

I can only think of Rudy!


----------



## loveclove (Apr 6, 2021)

It has already been mentioned but some of the superhero themed Villagers would be fitting, like Kid cat. Super cute


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 6, 2021)

Oooh, I want to do Kidcore eventually. 

Here's who I think would be cute to have:

- Dizzy
- Rudy
- Stitches
- Apple
- Bluebear
- Marty
- Dom
- Joey
- Henry
- Megan
- Peaches
- Puddles
- Sherb

I have more, but I will stop there!


----------



## Cirice (Apr 6, 2021)

From their houses interior, I'd suggest Bob and Judy !


----------



## KK Ketchup (Apr 7, 2021)

Aquilla said:


> I have an island with a similar theme! Here’s who lives on my island who have a very playful/ colourful theme (themselves and their houses!):
> Chrissy
> Francine
> Scoot
> ...


Thanks so much this is very helpful

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2021



mayor.lauren said:


> FroggyCrossing on Youtube posted a video of her opinions of good animals to match a bunch of different themes. I also am doing a kidcore island, so I took a screenshot of that part of the video. All credit goes to her!
> View attachment 366739


You watch her too? I have only just recently found out about her. She is the person who inspired me to have a kidcore themed island

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2021



amemome said:


> Sydney has a pastel-themed wood-block interior (images from the animal crossing wiki) and I think that might fit with the kidcore theme!
> 
> She's a purple Normal Koala.


I have someone a bit like her. Sylvia was one of the first on my island. She is a purple sisterly kangaroo with the same kind of interior, all really pastel.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2021



Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Obviously Kid Cat! Stitches would be cool too


Stitches is sooooooooooo cute!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2021



PeachTea04 said:


> Joey the cute yellow duckie! and Dom XD


I love literally nearly all the ducks so of course he will probably in my list of top ten dreamies.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2021

All you guys have been very helpful. This community seems very welcoming.

Bell tree forums forever!!!!!


----------

